# Spypoint Evo



## deerbandit

Does anyone have the Spypoint Evo camera? If so have you had it just not detect motion? I put mine out on Saturday and it was workin fine until Tuesday night and now it’s saying nothing (sun, shade, wind) has made the sensor go off. It’s on a feeder that 935 pictures on a Browning trail camera last month. The app is showing 4 out of 5 bars for Verizon service, 100% battery life and 0% of the memory card used. I tested the card, batteries and camera before I left the house and it was sending me pictures fine and I cleared the card so it was empty. Now I don’t know what to do other than drive 5.5 hours back to Kentucky to go get it. Any suggestions?


----------



## shdw633

I have not had that happen but did just lose my IR's firing up so all I get is all black pics at night.  I have to make the 5 hour trip up to get mine and send it back as well.  Did you put the SD card in the unit, fire it up and then take the SD card out and put it in your computer to open up the file that was on it and check to make sure the cellular option was checked?


----------



## deerbandit

Yeah it was working just fine and then just decided to stop working. I did everything by the book.


----------



## shdw633

Ok, this is the only other thing I can thing of that might stop you getting pics.  Did you hit one of the pictures at the top of the app, the doe, buck or turkey.  If you hit one of those buttons it will only send you those pics I believe.  So if you accidentally hit the turkey symbol that would stop you from getting deer pics.  I don't know if the camera would only take those pics so I can't explain the SD card not showing anything on it.  If you didn't do that it sounds like you have a trip to Kentucky in your future.  I know a tech use to come on the board here but I haven't seen a post from them in a while and I sent them a message through here about the IR issue I am having but have not gotten a response.  Good luck


----------



## Dsherrer711

This may be a dumb question, but when you go into the app on the photos tab, have you tried swiping down and holding it to force the page to refresh?

I just got a Link Evo yesterday and went to check the pictures tonight and it said the same thing at first “Camera Active - No motion captured today” but then I refreshed the page and shortly after, all the pictures started popping up.


----------



## mattuga

deerbandit said:


> Yeah it was working just fine and then just decided to stop working. I did everything by the book.



My Spypoint is not working, I'm 5 miles from I-285.  Changed numerous SD cards, it has been nothing short of a pain and to say inconsistent would be nice.  I bought the metal case and all.  I'm highly dissapointed, it takes great pics when it does work.  Spypoint customer service is awfully undereducated on the product, like talking to a cable support tech at AT&T in Asia with zero product knowledge and a sheet of questions to read to you.  I just bought a Spartan 4G from Herd360 tonight, my 2nd Spartan and I see them as the best.  You'll get your money difference back in product cost difference with cheaper monthly service and actually having a product that works consistently.  The App on Spartan works great for me, can't wait to have 2 cameras. 

I can't kill a big buck but they are fun to see on camera.


----------



## deerbandit

Dsherrer711 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but when you go into the app on the photos tab, have you tried swiping down and holding it to force the page to refresh?
> 
> I just got a Link Evo yesterday and went to check the pictures tonight and it said the same thing at first “Camera Active - No motion captured today” but then I refreshed the page and shortly after, all the pictures started popping up.




Yeah I’ve tried pulling it down, logging out everything I can think of and nothing happens. I looked at the status page and it says last communication was when it was supposed to be but nothing is happening.


----------



## deerbandit

shdw633 said:


> Ok, this is the only other thing I can thing of that might stop you getting pics.  Did you hit one of the pictures at the top of the app, the doe, buck or turkey.  If you hit one of those buttons it will only send you those pics I believe.  So if you accidentally hit the turkey symbol that would stop you from getting deer pics.  I don't know if the camera would only take those pics so I can't explain the SD card not showing anything on it.  If you didn't do that it sounds like you have a trip to Kentucky in your future.  I know a tech use to come on the board here but I haven't seen a post from them in a while and I sent them a message through here about the IR issue I am having but have not gotten a response.  Good luck




That was the first thing I thought of and made sure I didn’t have it set on one of those. I’m planning on driving up tomorrow night and back Saturday morning. Knowing my luck it will start working when I get about an hour from my lease.


----------



## Arrow3

I just got mine Saturday.  It took 5 pictures and then stopped working all together.  I went back and forth with customer service.  Finally I downloaded the new firmware to a sd card and that made my camera start back working....somewhat. 

Sometimes it sends me pics and sometimes it waits to send me several at once.


----------



## shdw633

Arrow3 said:


> I just got mine Saturday.  It took 5 pictures and then stopped working all together.  I went back and forth with customer service.  Finally I downloaded the new firmware to a sd card and that made my camera start back working....somewhat.
> 
> Sometimes it sends me pics and sometimes it waits to send me several at once.



Do you get good signal where your camera is located.


----------



## jsa1281

Had this happen to me this year also. Took a few then stopped never took another picture. Didnt even Dave any to the sd card. I turned it off for a few days and brought it home. I checked it while shooting my bow and it started sending me pictures walking back and forth seems to be working fine now. Maybe just turn it off and let it sit a day or 2....idk worked for me


----------



## Arrow3

shdw633 said:


> Do you get good signal where your camera is located.


4glte  according to my cell phone


----------



## Davexx1

If you do a Internet search for Spypoint Evo, then scroll down thru the search results you will see numerous forums, reports of troubles, questions/answers, and other information about that camera and what others are experiencing with it. It sounded like the first thing to do would be to update the firmware. Good luck. Hope you can figure it out.

P.S.  Its always a good idea to test new batteries before installing in a camera. A low or bad new battery can cause trouble.

Dave


----------



## kbuck1

shdw633 said:


> I have not had that happen but did just lose my IR's firing up so all I get is all black pics at night.  I have to make the 5 hour trip up to get mine and send it back as well.  Did you put the SD card in the unit, fire it up and then take the SD card out and put it in your computer to open up the file that was on it and check to make sure the cellular option was checked?


  you have to do this. The directions that come with my camera didn't mention this but it has to be done. Mine stopped working after a few pictures till i done this.
Ive had mine on the same tree since January and it's still sending pictures. Same set of lithium batteries. I have a bushnell cell cam and a reconyx cell cam and for the money I like the spypoint best


----------



## Arrow3

Mine is finally working like its supposed to I think.


----------



## sghoghunter

What ya reckon would cause this. Battery level is showing 60%


----------



## shdw633

Did you upload the firmware they have on their web page?  Not sure if that would solve that sghoghunter but it's where I would start.  I downloaded it for the next time I'm up by my cameras because I am having issues with the IR's not firing at night.  Hoping that might fix the problem so I don't have to send it back.


----------



## sghoghunter

I'll try that this afternoon


----------



## zforzachariah14

Has anyone used the Lithium battery pack? I recently just got in a lease in KY and bought a Spypoint Dark. Wasn't sure if I needed to get the Lithium battery pack or get AA Lithium Batteries


----------



## Arrow3

sghoghunter said:


> What ya reckon would cause this. Battery level is showing 60%


That's exactly what mine did. Updating the firmware fixed it


----------



## sghoghunter

I changed the batteries yesterday afternoon and it's working fine now,or last night anyway


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> I changed the batteries yesterday afternoon and it's working fine now,or last night anyway



I can see that it's working.  Call me if you need any help trying to get rid of that big food eating machine you got in that pic!!


----------



## sghoghunter

Haha I hear ya. Me and him had two encounters last yr with me making bad shots and him getting another yr smarter. This yr I won't try for a P&Y


----------



## Killdee

Any current links for the Spypoint and models? I think I'd like to pick one up. I have a bushnell wireless, works great, great battery life but think I should go with 4g for future purchases.


----------



## shdw633

Killdee said:


> Any current links for the Spypoint and models? I think I'd like to pick one up. I have a bushnell wireless, works great, great battery life but think I should go with 4g for future purchases.



Here's as good of price as I have seen lately.  Check out ebay and you'll see these are starting to go in the low to mid 200's now.  If you are patient enough and wait for ebay to give it's discounts you can get these down into the 160's for price.  Good luck.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/spypoint-l...t+link-evo&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## sghoghunter

Here's one of the two I have


----------



## wks41

I just started running an evo a few weeks ago.  You have to put a new SD card in or a formatted card in when you change the card.  The picture clarity on the app is awful.  I have two stealth cam wireless and the picture quality and trigger speed is much better and the wireless plans are cheaper.  This is the last spypoint I buy.


----------



## shdw633

wks41 said:


> I just started running an evo a few weeks ago.  You have to put a new SD card in or a formatted card in when you change the card.  The picture clarity on the app is awful.  I have two stealth cam wireless and the picture quality and trigger speed is much better and the wireless plans are cheaper.  This is the last spypoint I buy.



Don't you have to have AT&T or T-Mobile to be able to receive the pics?


----------



## Dsherrer711

wks41 said:


> I just started running an evo a few weeks ago.  You have to put a new SD card in or a formatted card in when you change the card.  The picture clarity on the app is awful.  I have two stealth cam wireless and the picture quality and trigger speed is much better and the wireless plans are cheaper.  This is the last spypoint I buy.




I can definitely agree that I was a little disappointed with the quality of the pictures that come through to the phone app. I am attaching 4 photos of a good buck I have had show up this week since I put out my Spypoint Evo and 2 other photos that I can't even tell for sure if its the same buck in the photo. The third and fourth photos are extra blurry I think because the camera got fogged up from the rain. These were all sent over to the phone app.. Spypoint claims that you can still remove the SD card and get higher quality photos, so I will try to come back and repost these 5 same photos for comparison when I get back down to my club to pull the SD card.

The pics are good enough that I can tell he is a solid, mature buck from the photos but really cant get an exact idea of what he would score or even total number of points through the lower quality photos sent to the app. Some of the pics look like he might have a split brow or kickers off of his G2's, while others just look like a plain ole main frame 8. Well see!


----------



## wks41

The pictures are much better off the SD card.  They need to figure a way to put the same pictures on the app.  The app pictures just plain suck


----------



## wks41

shdw633 said:


> Don't you have to have AT&T or T-Mobile to be able to receive the pics?




That shouldn’t be the case.  The wireless provider is just for the cam.  The app is where the pics go.   I have an Att cam and Att phone but I look at most the pics on my iPad that has no service


----------



## Davexx1

Yes the pictures will be somewhat lesser detailed when viewed on cell phone. I found that when I plug the SD card into my laptop and look at the camera photos there, it is a big difference and improvement. If you have a laptop, tablet or similar, take that with you to the woods to look at the photos or just swap with a fresh clean SD card and take the one out of the camera home with you. 

With Spartan, I can request the system to send me a high resolution photo of any photo on the card. That high resolution photo is a much higher quality, better detailed, and clearer photo.

Also, you may have a setting on the camera or system where as you can set the desired picture quality. On Spartan I can choose 3mp, 5mp, or 8mp setting.  The higher 8 mp setting provides the best quality detailed picture but it also takes up more space on the SD card and requires more battery power, so that can shorten battery life.


----------



## Killdee

What’s the difference between the link s and the evo? Is it just a newer updated?


----------



## Killdee

Looks like that's just with solar, right?


----------



## BUCKFAT

Alright this is my findings. I have 2 Link-S-V . 1 of my cameras is over a feeder. I have it set to send pics 2 times a day. Twice it has stopped sending pictures out of the blue. When I called spypoint tech they told me to set it to 12 times a day. If there are to many pictures to send at one time it will hang up/ glitch what ever you want to call it. Also turn on the take photo at the next transfer switch. Both times it has worked. The camera does not like sending a lot of pictures at one time. It was 74 pictures by the way.
The camera will send a group and then a couple minutes later it will send more until it clears itself. It has done this both times.


----------



## shdw633

Killdee said:


> Looks like that's just with solar, right?



Correct, link-s has built in solar panel, Evo does not have solar panel and fires out red ir's when it takes pics and the Link Dark is invisible ir.


----------



## shdw633

BUCKFAT said:


> Alright this is my findings. I have 2 Link-S-V . 1 of my cameras is over a feeder. I have it set to send pics 2 times a day. Twice it has stopped sending pictures out of the blue. When I called spypoint tech they told me to set it to 12 times a day. If there are to many pictures to send at one time it will hang up/ glitch what ever you want to call it. Also turn on the take photo at the next transfer switch. Both times it has worked. The camera does not like sending a lot of pictures at one time. It was 74 pictures by the way.
> The camera will send a group and then a couple minutes later it will send more until it clears itself. It has done this both times.



So far I have only one camera giving me a fit, mainly because I can't get to it right now to try and fix it.  It takes pics at night but the ir's are not firing off so the pic is black.  Very frustrating to know you have a deer or something out there but can't see it.  I have set the camera schedule at this point to only take day pics.  Other than that it's pics have been good and my other cameras are performing well.


----------

